# My Pitty Riding Shot Gun



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Lotus going to Taco Bell with Mom. This time I had to leave Eli ...he doesn't like to share with his big sister.

She is so tubby that the whole way to taco bell and back my seat sensor keeps going off telling me (please buckle passenger). She's so TUBBY! LOL


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Wow, she is lovely! Pits get such a bad rap when they are
wonderful dogs most of the time, it's all about how they
were brought up.

I want some Taco Bell!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Me too .... im getting hungry


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

I started a bulldog thread in general chat!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I may be a poodle lover but there are many breeds to appreciate in the dog world. One thing I like in a dog is strong appeal. People have asked me so many times, what made you go from Pits/Amstaffs to Poodles?

For me I was looking for a breed that would be similiar in temperment as a Pit (loyal, confident, people pleaser's and love children) but no dog aggression! Plenty of breeds are ok with older considerent children and dog friendly. But I wanted some thing that loved children and dog aggressive not to be a characteristic of the breed with little to know shedding. 

A Standard Poodle it was. They have a strong appealing look to them, great temperments and not dog aggressive. Yep, very different looking breeds.... Pits to Poodle's but I like a flashy dog. My husband and I have been nothing but pleased with our new breed. My husband still is not a huge fan of the Poodle cuts but he can appreciate a great breed. 

I still love my Bully's though. Thanks MerceyMoon for the thread !


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

JENN SECRETO said:


> Lotus going to Taco Bell with Mom. This time I had to leave Eli ...he doesn't like to share with his big sister.
> 
> She is so tubby that the whole way to taco bell and back my seat sensor keeps going off telling me (please buckle passenger). She's so TUBBY! LOL


lol this is a great photo Jenn. Looks to me he really is the driver


----------



## Kela (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm sorry, but I cannot agree with the statement made about pits having a bad rep for no reason.

Pits have MANY myths about them, yes, but they have qualities that make them a very poor choice for the average dog owner. Only advanced dog owners should ever be allowed to own these animals, and it is the irresponsible owners who own pits that are the reason that they have the rep that they do.

Pits are not human aggressive, but they are typically dog aggressive. This makes them a much more difficult to manage breed than most others. It is frightening how many people will let their pits off leash or take them to dog parks and just expect them to behave well. 

Some behaviors are how they are brought up, but some are not.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Kela said:


> I'm sorry, but I cannot agree with the statement made about pits having a bad rep for no reason.
> 
> Pits have MANY myths about them, yes, but they have qualities that make them a very poor choice for the average dog owner. Only advanced dog owners should ever be allowed to own these animals, and it is the irresponsible owners who own pits that are the reason that they have the rep that they do.
> 
> ...


I do understand what you are saying, Kela. I LOVE bulldogs, but they
are defiantely more for an owner with dog experience and has
responsibility for the breed. And yes, pits do get bad reps for a 
reason (small dogs get bad reps too in some cases), but I think it
is how they are brought up. Some I seen are very sweet, but at the
same time they are aggressive towards other dogs. Also, when I 
see someone walking or just see a free roaming bulldog I'm not
familiar with, you better be darn right I'm cautious, and it can be 
scary. 

But do I blame the breed?...no I blame irresponsible dog
owners who didn't bring the dog up right.

Lotus is a pretty name btw, Jenn..Eli was prolly so jealous when
you took her instead of him, LOL!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Many Pits are very dog friendly. I don't think they shouldn't be allowed to go to a DOG PARK. They are a DOG right! My Rat terrier would do more damage toa dog if I took her to a dog park then my Pit any day.

Why do you think its not ok for people to take a Pit to dog park or let them off lease? Have you ever heard about Pit attacks happening at a dog park or regular park. Nope..... you don't. Its stupid owners usually at there own house. Not to mention half the dog bites that happen are not do***ented. Why ? Because it's not a Pit. If its a Pit bite the local news station is out and it hits the paper the next day. That B*ll S**T!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Not to mention sometimes when there is an attack some ppl just think its a pit when its not one. There are other breeds that look similar but the pit always gets blamed.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Thats exactly the truth. I have got to go to bed now. Thanks for being understanding Sivaro and hope to talk again tomorrow night.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

No problems Jenn. Sweet dreams.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Just the other day I was walking Maddie home from the park and a man 
had a bitch pitt on a leash,she was a beautiful and very friendly to 
both Maddie and I, I mean she wasn't a dog that was slobbering
wildly yanking at her chain wanting to fight and KILL....like most people 
think them as.This bitch I mentioned and all others like her SHOULD
have rights to go to a dog park, but I do have to disagree with taking
them off the leash at the park or somewhere in public, actually this 
doesn't go for pitts, but* ANY* breed of dog from the tiniest 
Chihuahua to largest Mastiff, in some places leash laws apply like 
here. Concerning letting them free roam at a dog park, we don't
have one here sadly so I don't know too much about them.

But don't get me wrong, I was cautious at first upon seeing the female 
Pitt even though my family owns bulldogs, but not because of it JUST
being a pit or bulldog, I am cautious around any dog that I'm not or
Maddie's not familiar with...I don't care if it's a wiener dog, lol!

I know in some places this breed of dog is banned and have special
laws in place for them, but I just wish they could enforce the dog
fight laws instead. ANY dog can be a killer in the right cir***stances,
and ALL dogs have the potential to do harm. And yes, I don't
care what ANYONE says this breed of dog *is known* for killing
livestock or causing damage to them, but chasing livestock or
attacking them is a NORMAL dog behavior and instinct and
all dogs can chase, track, and receive.

I honestly think our focus here should be on who should own these
dogs and who should not, there are many people who own these
dogs for the wrong reason...fighting these dogs for one.

I'm sorry for such a long post, but I am very passionate and 
opinionated when people want to ban my dogs...

EDIT: One last thing! I agree with Jenn, even though
this is a poodle forum, please be considerate of people
like myself on this forum that love this breed of dog
just like you love your poodles or whatever! We will
gladly stand up for our dogs, and by my above
post you can see I voiced my personal opinion,
along with actual FACTS.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

oK..I do agree there is a place and time to let your bully off leash. Around here they are trying to pass a spay nueter law that you have to have your Pit altered unless it's a show dog.

I actually think that is a great idea because these dogs are way over populated. 80% of the dogs in the shelter's in Cal are Pits. Its terrible.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

JENN SECRETO said:


> oK..I do agree there is a place and time to let your bully off leash. Around here they are trying to pass a spay nueter law that you have to have your Pit altered unless it's a show dog.
> 
> I actually think that is a great idea because these dogs are way over populated. 80% of the dogs in the shelter's in Cal are Pits. Its terrible.


I think in our pound all we do have is pitts...grown ones 
and pups! It's so sad.


----------



## Roman's Mom (Nov 9, 2008)

She is adorable! I love APBTs!


----------



## Gigit (Oct 13, 2008)

Love the face and those "sad" eyes, just too beautiful.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks for all the sweet comments about my Lotus Lou. She is a dear member of the family. She is one of those dogs that everyone askes about when you go to a family get together. There is just something special about her...I love that girl! 

Its funny because when my husband and I got her, she was 6 wks old. I remember standing outside the people's house holding her waiting to leave (the my husband and guy selling the pups were talking about cars) and she was so scared just shaking. I remember wispering to her don't worry Im going to love you forever and take great care of you. 

A few weeks later my landlord broke the news that she was having issue's with the neighbors complaining they wanted dogs too and I had find her a home. My landlord loved us so she told me to find a great home when I can but she couldn't stay. So instead, I secretly looked for a new place to live instead of looking to find her a new home. I broke the news to my husband about a week later when I found our new place. lol (We already had one dog at the time then Lotus) He was in shock and I cryed saying I will never give her up babe. He understood and we moved out soon after. 

That dog is my big baby girl. I can't even discribe how much I love her. Anyhow...thats her story and thanks for the comments.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

The Birthday pic is from when she was 2 yrs and the other pic was right before we moved at about 9-10 weeks with our other dog Saleen.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

AWWW you dogs are so beautiful ! 

Well IMO I think some APBT can not be DA ..... Not every APBT is DA and people need to understand this, it is just like GSD's you honestly think those AKC show dogs can herd ? LMAO I bet most have no herding instincts .... 

There are many breeds bred to do certain task for years and a lot of people have bred some instincts out of them, same goes for the pit bulls , amstaff breeders believe DA is a temperment fault. You will see less DA amstaffs than DA gamebred apbt for sure. 

Look at caesar millan, he has a pack of dogs and most are pit bulls they do not fight or have any problems what so every because caesar is experience and know his dog behavior. 

My bf had a pit bull we adopted from the shelter she is not DA at all or HA .... She is very submissive. I agree this breed is not for a novice dog owner at ALL !!!!!!!!!! I will admit that we take Jasmine to dog parks and let her play with dogs, she lives with another pit bull boxer mix and is fine. 

I spend a good amount of time reviewing Jasmine's behavior prior to adopting ( since I volunteer at the shelter) I do not suggest people adopting pit bulls from shelters not unless they are dog trainers or experience !


----------

